# Info on the SCCY pistols



## 2gunkenny (Jun 19, 2011)

I have heard of the SKYY pistols and always thought they were kinda junkie. Now they have changed the name to SCCY Industries and I've heard they were started by one of the Keltec engineers. I've been able to see a lot of reviews on the cpx-1 models but am more interested in the newer cpx-2 model. Anyone have/shot one? The reason I ask is, I've been looking at the Keltec PF9/P-11 and it really seems to be the same gun.


----------



## LantanaTX (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently bought a CPX-2 and am very happy with it. I have shot a few hundred rounds through it and it has worked perfectly. Great littel sub compact 9mm.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I looked at the CPX1 a couple years ago, but after reading reviews and the fact it had a safety lever on it that often gave trouble, I decided to get a PF9, which I have been very happy with. However my PF9 began having rust issues this past summer while wearing it. Saturday I decided to order a new CPX2 in stainless. From what I have read, most of the bugs have been worked out of these second generation SCCYs and the CPX2 does not have the safety lever. It should be in sometime this week.


----------

